
American Airlines does away with seat-back entertainment - hourislate
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/01/take-your-tablet
======
privong
I wonder why the article didn't mention that United has been doing this on a
lot of its domestic flights. The international planes still have seat-back
entertainment, but most of the domestic flights I've been on in the past year
have had "personal device entertainment". And it's featured heavily in their
pre-safety briefing videos.

------
DrScump
The most striking thing (to me) in this article: a new order of 100 737s. The
737 is in its _fiftieth year!_

